# Gun dog training?



## Gofish206 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am trying to find a trainer for my 10 month old yellow lab. She already has the good qualitys and basic commands but I would like to find a trainer that can get her ready for the real world of duck hunting. I live in Paulding county and I would like to find somone close to home so I can train with her some times. If their is somone you reccomend please let me know. Thanks


----------



## rholton (Oct 31, 2009)

Probably not as close as you were looking for, but Brad Arrington of Mossy Pond Retrievers stacks up against the best of them in my opinion. PM me for more info.
www.mossypondretrievers.com


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 1, 2009)

For only duck hunting, And if you dont plan running hunt test, i would do it myself, You will be able to take so much pride out of it...There are many good dvd's and books to help you out. If you already have a good dog to start with it will just make it that much easier...Keep all that pro trainer money in your pocket to buy gas, and duck hunting supplies!


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 1, 2009)

check out stephen durance with taylor farm kennels. I use glenn connie in nc. but stephen is in ga.


----------



## southernthunder (Nov 1, 2009)

I have used Shawn Sims with my last three dogs and cant speek highly enough of him. 
http://waterfowlwidowmakers.com/


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 2, 2009)

I sent my lab to Waterdog Kennels to finish out his AKC Senior Hunter title. They are in Temple,GA.

http://www.waterdogkennels.com/


----------



## dogtrapper (Nov 2, 2009)

Country grove kennels is in lincolnton GA.  His name is Matt and he is good.  His # is 7069909542 and he only charges $300 a mionth.


----------



## inv300 (Nov 4, 2009)

Have you used Matt before dogtrapper


----------



## dogtrapper (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes i have used him and he is a great guy.  My best friend has his dog there now.  He got my dog back to me in only 4 months and he is a great dog.  I didnt want the blind retrieves or anything but he is a great meat dog.  He is a good trainer.


----------



## huntfourfun (Jan 30, 2012)

dogtrapper said:


> Country grove kennels is in lincolnton GA.  His name is Matt and he is good.  His # is 7069909542 and he only charges $300 a mionth.



Is that above the average price?
Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

huntfourfun said:


> Is that above the average price?
> Thanks





No that's about half the normal price, AND you do get what you pay for.

PM sent.


----------



## huntchesies (Jan 31, 2012)

stephen durrance is very good as you have already been told.  Jeff Mann is good as well.  If you want his number give me a pm.  Also Marcus Bice is very good.  If you want a good duck dog then you want a good trained dog to take with you.  PM me for these two numbers.  Also the going price is from 500- 650.  remember you get what you pay for.  Always remember that.


----------



## DukTruk (Feb 1, 2012)

You should shop for dog trainers like you shop for a spouse.  In both cases you're gonna give them a lot of money and the more time you spend with them the less you give them.  All kidding aside, you need to find a trainer that you "connect" with.  It really makes all the difference.


----------

